
Backpropagation explicitly showing all the calculations for a full sized network [pdf] - mkagenius
https://web.archive.org/web/20150317210621/https://www4.rgu.ac.uk/files/chapter3%20-%20bp.pdf
======
KasianFranks
Backpropatation can also be likened to creating feature attributes in a vector
which are scored and ranked making for rich continuously valued vectors which
can then be compared (or treed) for similarity using experimental methods.

